# Tropical Fatty



## jjwdiver (May 30, 2011)

Decided that since hopping over to the other island I had'nt smoked one...I did a fatty today. 






Basic, JD sausage, fresh spinach, some pepperoni, motz and some smoked cheddar and a touch of Voodoo Spice from St. John.















Apple dust in the AMNS and viola!





And to prove it goes better with a spectacular view...






John


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2011)

Looks real nice from here John!!!

Nice view too!!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## realtorterry (May 30, 2011)

Looks good! I thought for sure I was going to see some pineapple in there uhh or mango


----------



## jjwdiver (May 30, 2011)

I will at some time, but I love fattys and can't stand either pineapple or mango. Perhaps I can smoke with papaya wood???


----------



## meateater (May 30, 2011)

Yum!


----------



## windshield king (May 30, 2011)

thanks for the view,and great looking fatty 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  you keep posting those pics and I might have to bee one of those sunburned tourist you speak of. lol


----------



## SmokinAl (May 31, 2011)

The fattie just looks better with that blue water background!


----------



## hog head (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## big twig (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks great by itself but looks even better with the view. My wife and I would love to move to the USVI's but if I can't find a good job here I am sure it is even harder there.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 1, 2011)

Dang it. Between you and Gene you are killing us with those great smokes and Island views.  This makes me want to pull the retirement plug soon and do some traveling.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 1, 2011)

Looking good...real good!


----------



## jefflisa828 (Jun 1, 2011)

hmmm did not think the view would make that much difference lol it does look tastier with the view


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 1, 2011)

Pic looks GREAT!

I like the fatty too!!!

Todd


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 2, 2011)

Great looking fattie


----------



## michael ark (Jun 2, 2011)

Great pictures.


----------



## smokey mo (Jun 2, 2011)

Amazing food and more amazing location....no wonder you bought the amazin smoker...sorry had to.

Looks good, I am going to have to try a spinach fattie.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 5, 2011)

Man-o-man.... that looks like a perfect day right there.... good food, and a great location!


----------



## alelover (Jun 6, 2011)

That is too awesome.


----------

